# Forum Home Renovation Heating & Cooling  Can you angle a wood heater flu ?

## masterblaster

Hi guys.
l'm putting a woodheater in an old dairy and l need to angle the flu after ceiling level . lt would go straight up - through ceiling then if l could l'd like to angle it over to one side - about 45% across about 2.5 mtrs and then angle it straight up through the roof .
ls that doable or ?
Cheers
Jack
ps - great forum .

----------


## Wood Butcher

Yes. When I put the heater in my old house the sales rep I bought the heater off had several installed in his shop some had bent flues. Some pre-fab bends are available, just try the local heating supplies shops for the pieces.

----------


## tonyjune

We did, and it's lasted for over 13 years.
BUT. we only did it over 500mm. I don't know whether 2.5m would be too long.
Tony.:confused:

----------


## Razor

Yes MB you can.  The key thing is to ensure that the hot gases can still rise easily.  The least deviation from the vertical the better.
Good luck

----------


## Andy Mac

Probably way off target here, but I remember seeing some old engravings of the interior of a Shaker house, and they had an enormously long flue (from cast iron stove) running virtually horizontal through the room, up near the ceiling!:eek: Obviously well before OH&S, insurance and litigation.
I think they had drying racks associated with the flue, but the principal was to dissipate as much heat before it left the room. Not what you really need to know, but the image has always stuck in my head so I had to share it!! :Smilie:   
Cheers,

----------


## Barry_White

It is doable but it is advisable to double flue it after you go through the ceiling, that is to have a larger dia flue around the other flue right out to the flue cowl on the outside.  
This is to keep the heat in the flue to keep the gases flowing in the cold airspace of the roof. 
I spent several years installing oil heaters and furnaces as well as wood heaters and they were always double flued. 
With slow combustion stoves I have even insulated in between the flues with granulated rock wool insulation in very cold climates to retain the heat because if the heat isn't retained the flue will block up faster requireing more constant cleaning.

----------


## masterblaster

Thanks for that . great stuff .
Mac think l saw one like that somewhere to , imagine the fuss these days. My dad bought some land in his 20's for 300 pound ,  and just built a house . Do the same one now , JESUS !
Sounds cool , think l'll run it that way but use Bazza's double flu for good measure , thanks Baz
Cheers guys.
Jack

----------


## ozwinner

> It is doable but it is advisable to double flue it after you go through the ceiling, that is to have a larger dia flue around the other flue right out to the flue cowl on the outside.  
> This is to keep the heat in the flue to keep the gases flowing in the cold airspace of the roof. 
> .

  Baz
I always thought it was a fire prevention thing, so no timber comes in contact with the hot flue.?? 
Al :confused:

----------


## Barry_White

> Baz
> I always thought it was a fire prevention thing, so no timber comes in contact with the hot flue.?? 
> Al :confused:

  That is an added benefit but an uninsulated outer flue still gets very hot and requires air space between the outer flue and any timber. if any timber is any closer than about 150mm the timber needs to be shielded with some metal spaced away from the timber with an airgap of at least 20mm.

----------


## ozwinner

> That is an added benefit but an uninsulated outer flue still gets very hot and requires air space between the outer flue and any timber. if any timber is any closer than about 150mm the timber needs to be shielded with some metal spaced away from the timber with an airgap of at least 20mm.

  Cool.  :Cool:  
Or is that hot? 
Al  :Tongue:

----------


## masterblaster

Thanks again Bazza , l was also wondering about the timbers & flue spacing .
Cheers
Jack

----------

